# at what age are puppies able to hold bladder



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

just doing research thanks...


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I can say at 5 weeks I start taking them for car trips, and after about 2 hours they start hollerin' to pee....so I must pull over or suffer the consequences.

By 6 weeks they can make the full 3 hour ride.

I have a litter now, by 8 weeks they were holding it 6 hours easily...as proof of a quiet overnight and dry crate in the morning.

Question is, at what age do they willfully hold it?? LOL! I guess that answer is after a good amount of crate training and housebreaking....


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

ok thanks,had gsd years ago.....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I think the general rule is a pup can hold it for an hour for every month of their life. If a pup is 3 months, the most they can hold it is 3 hours... 4 months / 4 hours and so on. Not too scientific, but it's the system I used when i first brought lucy home.


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks,good formula....


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dakota is 12wks and has held it over night about 6 hrs before he starts hollering since about 9wks. Daytime on the other hand he still gets taken out frequently and has had a couple of accidents.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

at night time, i start to limit koch's water at 9, i will still let her have water up until 11 (but only a little bit so she isn't getting dehydrated). she can do a full 8 hours now, since 11 weeks. But when I take her out to pee at 7 god does she go!

but during the day when she has free range of the water bowl, i take her out every hour - 2 hours and always after she is done napping.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

6 hours at 6 weeks..... that's how Diesel could when we brought him home. He's been too easy to potty train!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Just going through this myself. My vet said to take their age in months and add 1. That is hour many hours they can hold it. Operative word is "can".

At 6 weeks, my pup is doing 4 hours pretty easy through the day and night....


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Molly is 17 weeks now and has held all night (from 9pm - 6 am) for two weeks now. Gus also was able to hold for the night around the same age. Tommie Girl... I think she's a camel since she "chooses" not to go until waaaaaaaaay after breakfast. I mean Gus and Molly went already first thing in the morn, ate breakfast and are fast napping before Ms TG decides..."OK... I guess I'll go now..."























Ana


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Jake's 13 weeks and can go from 10 pm-5 am. I'm just waiting for that extra hour!

Maybe next week?


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jake's MomJake's 13 weeks and can go from 10 pm-5 am. I'm just waiting for that extra hour!
> 
> Maybe next week?


Koch is doing about the same (well from 12-7)

She pees for about 40 seconds in the morning, she just looks at me while going like "yeah i know..."


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

I got Panzer at 7 weeks. He held it over night from the first night we brought him home. We picked his water up at 7pm and went to bed around 10 pm. He went until 5 am and never once woke us to go out. He stayed in his cage and did not cry. I was so grateful for that


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry to bring this thread back but why start a new one when there's a collection of answers here. 

I feel like I'm the odd man out. My pup is 14 weeks and I've been taking her out every 1.5 hours for the past... 7 weeks. I do crate train her but I just go and take her out every 1.5 hours. It's because she has had accidents in the house even within 1 hour of being taken out to go potty. 
I'm guessing based on this thread's response that it wouldn't be unreasonable to have her hold it for 3-4 hours. I just need that last stretch from 2am to 6am and it would make life much much easier. Maybe by me preemptively taking her out every 1.5 hours i've conditioned her to go at such times instead of me waiting for her to cry when she needs to go. 
The problem with the latter is I never know if she's crying to go outside to play or go outside to go potty, wants water, is hungry or anything else. She is very vocal.


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

Kylie was able to hold it through the night by the 3rd night we had her. She was 11 weeks old at that point. Through the night means from about 11pm to about 7am, so around 8 hours. Since that 3rd night, she has only had an accident in her crate twice and she had diarrhea both of those times. I think she tried to wake me up and I just slept through.

She was daytime trained from about 12 weeks. The big breakthrough was her realizing that if she rang the bell at the backdoor, we would take her outside to use the bathroom. Once she understood the bells, she only had one more accident in the house and that was when I heard her ring the bells, but I didn't get to her in time.


----------

